# Moochie's returning! (along with Vin Baker)



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> The Knicks also traded Vin Baker and Moochie Norris to the Rockets for Maurice Taylor and a first-round pick, Ford reports.
> 
> In the Rockets deal, Thomas is sending back $8 million in future salaries and getting back $18 million in return. In total, the Knicks, who have the largest payroll in the league, will add an extra $32 million in future salaries.
> 
> For the Rockets, this trade was a salary dump and an effort to shore up a thin point-guard crop..


So we're giving up a 1st rounder for a salary dump.... ah well, guess it had to be done. I hate losing 1st round picks though


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Welcome back mooch!!

He sucks..but hes a point guard,lol

Is this a future pick? Or this year's pick?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ThaShark316 said:


> Welcome back mooch!!
> 
> He sucks..but hes a point guard,lol
> 
> Is this a future pick? Or this year's pick?


no idea, details not released yet. Hope it's at least a top-20 protected pick or something... this team needs more prospects!!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1998814


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah, I like the move. I do hope vin baker can play this year. However, with all the problems he's had of late I wouldn't be suprised if he didn't play much at all.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I dont like this, we lose a 1st rounder and a sometimes productive player for essentially nothing (although a cheaper nothing)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

if you break down the numbers this trade makes great sense. Mo Taylor is set to make 9.75 mil (!!!) in 06/07, the same year we have to re-sign Yao. If we can't clear enough cap space to offer Yao the max that year we're screwed. Ward is not gonna be back next yr so Moochie will return to his role as a 3rd string PG on this team. Baker.... well let's hope JVG can get something out of him. He fits right in with our team of stars from the 90s :laugh:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Great. Moochie 'dribble for 23 seconds and jack up a 3' Norris is back.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hollis said:


> Great. Moochie 'dribble for 23 seconds and jack up a 3' Norris is back.


hopefully he won't get to play 23 seconds in a game!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Does anyone know what his contract is like? He'll hardly play when Sura comes back.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

at least norris can keep yao company, they got along well when he used to be there


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1998814

Turns out the spurs are giving 2 first round draft picks if I read this right. I think originally they said one from each team but it was wrong. So that makes the deal actually a lot better!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Houston isn't giving up a pick it appears. 

So they still get to draft a young 4 man or SG this year. Good for them.


----------



## Shlong (Feb 24, 2005)

HeinzGuderian said:


> I dont like this, we lose a 1st rounder and a sometimes productive player for essentially nothing (although a cheaper nothing)


According to reports Houston isn't giving up a 1st rounder, instead your receiving a 2nd rounder!


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Shlong said:


> According to reports Houston isn't giving up a 1st rounder, instead your receiving a 2nd rounder!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HAH. 

I love Isiah Thomas.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Shlong said:


> According to reports Houston isn't giving up a 1st rounder, instead your receiving a 2nd rounder!


Sounds good to me


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

so wut will our line up be u think


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:uhoh: just after a sleep Moochie 'dribble for 23 seconds and jack up a 3' Norris(copyright--Hollis) was back? and Vin Baker?  will he be rejuvenated back in the west?


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> if you break down the numbers this trade makes great sense. Mo Taylor is set to make 9.75 mil (!!!) in 06/07, the same year we have to re-sign Yao. If we can't clear enough cap space to offer Yao the max that year we're screwed. Ward is not gonna be back next yr so Moochie will return to his role as a 3rd string PG on this team. Baker.... well let's hope JVG can get something out of him. He fits right in with our team of stars from the 90s :laugh:


you can go over the cap to sign your own players. the rox aren't clearing cap space for yao. they are trying to create flexibility to sign an impact free agent (most likely summer 2006).


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Meatwad said:


> you can go over the cap to sign your own players. the rox aren't clearing cap space for yao. they are trying to create flexibility to sign an impact free agent (most likely summer 2006).


yep thanks for reminding me, that was kinda what I meant too when I mean creating space to re-sign Yao, I'm sure Houston wants to stay under the cap if they can.


----------

